# welcher 24 Zöller?



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (6. November 2011)

*welcher 24 Zöller?*

Nabend Leute, ich brauche einen neuen monitor.
Er sollte 24 Zoll haben, ein super gutes Bild und ein schwarzes Gehäuse mit schmalem Standfuß.


welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? LCD oder LED? lohnt sich 120HZ? 16:10 oder 16:9??

Ach ja mein Preislimit liegt so bei 240€ und ich werde ihn nur zum Zocken und ein bisschen für Office nutzen.


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

Schau dir mal den Dell hier näher an:
Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder aber den iiyama: 
iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland



> lohnt sich 120HZ?


Im Grunde ja, weil das Bild schlierenfreier und flüssiger wirkt. Allerdings kostet die Technik einen Aufpreis. Auch ist hier nicht alles Gold was glänzt. In deinem Kapital und ein guter Monitor wäre dieser hier:
Acer GD245HQbid schwarz/orange, 23.6" (ET.UG5HE.004) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (7. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

warum ist denn der dell relativ teuer?

gibt es auch 24 Zöller mit FullHD Auflösung(1920x1080)?


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*



> warum ist denn der dell relativ teuer?


Wegen dem Panel. Der Monitor hat ein IPS-Panel. 



> gibt es auch 24 Zöller mit FullHD Auflösung(1920x1080)?


Klar. Aber eine höhere Auflösung schadet nie.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (7. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

und IPs Panel bedeutet?^^

also ich wolte einen 16:10 mit 1920x1080 Auflösung, weil mein angeschlossener TV auch diese Auflösung benutzt.


----------



## P4D (7. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

Also 16:10  bei 1920x1080 ist ein widerspruch in sich. Einer bestimmte Auflösung hat immer ein bestimmtes Seitenverhältnis.
Bei 1920x1080, 16:9
und 1920x1200, 16:10.

Also musst du dich für ein paar der beiden entscheiden


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (7. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

ei, schade. hab ichs mir doch gedacht.

puuhh, schwere entscheidung, ob 16:9 oder 16:10...

16:9 hat den vorteil, dass er die gleiche aufklsung wie man Tv hat und damit die Graka nicht hochtakten muss. Nachteil kleineres Bild als 16:10.
16:10 Vorteil, größeres Bild. Allerdings muss die Graka wegen unterschiedlicher Auflösungen hochtakten und 1920*1200 zeith mehr grafikpower.

ist bei dem dell nicht die reaktionszeit ein bisschen hoch?


----------



## LeCPU (7. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

Genau das mit der Reaktionszeit wäre auch meine Frage... Wollte mir den auch holen, sieht klasse aus und wird ja auch oft empfohlen .

Weiß einer, wie sehr das eine Grafikkarte beansprucht? Also, für Office und so müsste doch eine GTX 460 stark genug sein, oder?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (7. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

könnt ihr mir noch mehr infos zu dem iiyama geben?
was haltet ihr von dem Asus VG236HD?

habt ihr noch weitere monitor Empfehlungen?


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*



> und IPs Panel bedeutet?^^


IPS steht für In-Plane-Switching. Vom Englischen etwa für _in der Ebene schaltend. _Die heutigen Monitore haben meist ein TN-Panel. Das ist quasi der Standard. IPS-Panel-Monitore kosten etwas mehr, bieten dafür aber auch gewissen Vorteile. Da wäre zum einen die erhöhte Blickwinkelunabhägigkeit und die besseren Farbabstufungen. Dadurch lassen sich die Farben genauer darstellen. Dazu kommt noch eine höhere Auflösung. Bei TN-Panels ist diese meist "nur" Full-HD also 1920x1080 Pixel. Bei IPS-Panels beginnt sie bei 1920x1080 Pixel erst. Je nach Monitorgröße steigt beim IPS-Panel daher auch die Auflösung. Während TN-Panels selbst bei 27" nur Full-HD darstellen können, steigt die Auflösung bei IPS-Monitore auf teilweise über 2560x1440 Pixel. 



> habt ihr noch weitere monitor Empfehlungen?


Für 16:9 oder 16:10? Langsam musst du dich mal entscheiden.  
Alternativ gibt es einen von Dell der seinen großen Bruder in vielen Bereichen geschlagen hat. 
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hat allerdings eine niedrigere Auflösung, und ein 16:9 Format. 



> ist bei dem dell nicht die reaktionszeit ein bisschen hoch?


Nein... Die Reaktionszeit ist ok für einen IPS-Monitor. Der Dell ist uneingeschränkt spieletauglich. 



> Weiß einer, wie sehr das eine Grafikkarte beansprucht? Also, für Office und so müsste doch eine GTX 460 stark genug sein, oder?


Reicht völlig aus!


----------



## Clonemaster (8. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

Ich kann dir nur zu IPS raten, auch wenn somit die 120Hz wegfallen.
In den letzten 2 Monaten hatte ich 4 verschiedene Monitore hier, von
TN bis IPS über 120Hz und 2560x1600.... 

120Hz sind nice, aber nicht der HIT. Umso schöner ist das IPS Panel, einmal und du wirst es nie wieder gegen TN tauschen wollen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (8. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

welche monitore haben denn dieses ips panel noch, ausser der dell.

ich werde wohl 16:9 nehmen

Also suche ich 16:9 modelle mit FullHD und super bild.
Led mit TN Panel scheint die perfekte Wahl zu sein, oder?


----------



## Tambob (9. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

Dann würde ich die den iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" empfehlen. Bin begeisterte Iiyama Nutzerin. Tolle Marke.

Alle Specs hier.


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*



> Led mit TN Panel scheint die perfekte Wahl zu sein, oder?


Nicht wirklich.  Es geht immer besser!  



> welche monitore haben denn dieses ips panel noch, ausser der dell.


Die Dell-Monitore sind da schon am besten.  Vorallem liegen sie im bezahlbaren Bereich.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (9. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

ok, besser geht immer dann halt perfekt für mich^^

perfekt zum zocken, mehr will ich ja nicht^^


----------



## Xyanox (9. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

Gute Monitore mit IPS-Panel gibts auch von Eizo (z.B. der hier Eizo: Neuer LCD-Monitor mit IPS-Panel und LED-Technik im 23-Zoll-Format - lcd, eizo )
sind aber halt teuer.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (9. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

ne so ein eizio is mir viel zu teuer, dann lieber dell oder iiyama.

was haltet uhr von dem hier:G2420HDBL oder von BenQ generell


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

Langsam musst du dich jetzt mal entscheiden. Willst du ein TN-Panel oder ein IPS-Panel?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (9. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

argh, ich bin so schlecht beim entscheiden...
aber ich glaube ein TN Panel samt LED sollte für mich an bildqualität reichen.

kann es sein, dass der dell der einzige mit ips panel ist, der bezahlbar ist?^^

Wäre cool, wenn die bildschirmdiagonale 61cm beträgt und nicht ''nur'' 58,...


Ach ja und der monitor sollte neigungs und höhenverstellbar sein, weitere Auststattung brauch ich nich.


----------



## Painkiller (10. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*



> kann es sein, dass der dell der einzige mit ips panel ist, der bezahlbar ist?^^


Es gibt auch einen IPS von Dell der noch günstiger ist. 
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ist oftmals sogar besser als sein großer Bruder.  



> aber ich glaube ein TN Panel samt LED sollte für mich an bildqualität reichen.


Dann reicht der iiyama.
iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ist halt nicht höhenverstellbar. 

Daher würde ich den Dell empfehlen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (10. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

was ist denn der unterschied zu diesem hier??

http://www.amazon.de/Iiyama-ProLite...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1320703642&sr=1-1

ist einer von den beiden iiyama in saachen Neigung verstellbar?

Vorallem in der neigung nach unten


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

Außer das er zu teuer ist, hat der hier nur die B1-Bezeichung nicht dabei. Die findet man weiter unten:
*



			<H3 class=productDescriptionSource>Produktbeschreibungen

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Pro Lite E2473HDS-B1 - LCD-Display - TFT


</H3>Ansonsten seh ich keine Unterschiede. Und der iiyama ist nicht neigbar. Daher hab ich den Dell empfohlen.


----------



## jeronimos (13. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

Der Iyama Pro Lite E2475HDS ist auch gut, der ist nur etwas teurer und aktuell der release war 26.August bei Amazon und der andere 27.Januar...also 8 Monate später und sit aktueller. 

Hoffe das ich dir helfen konnte, mit freundlichen grüßen Jeronimos


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (13. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

diese zeile ist fehl am platz^^


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (13. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

ok also ich werde wohl den iiyama nehmen, weil ich glaube, dass die bildqualität mir reichen wird.
unc höhenverstellbar etc. brauch ich auch gar nicht

also soll ich dann den iiyama pro lite E2475HDS oder den E2473HDS.

Iiyama ProLite E2475HDS 61 cm Widescreen TFT Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
oder
Iiyama ProLite E2473HDS 61 cm widescreen TFT Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## jeronimos (14. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

Nimm den E2475HDS der ist aktueller und ist nicht matt imgegensatz zu den E2473HDS.

Mit freundlichen grüßen jeronimos


----------



## LeCPU (14. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

Aber der E2475HDS ist Matt...?! Sieht auf dem Bild so aus


----------



## TOBSLA (14. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*



LeCPU schrieb:


> Aber der E2475HDS ist Matt...?! Sieht auf dem Bild so aus


 Seh ich genauso ! Bin auch am Überlegen ob Iiyama oder Dell


----------



## LeCPU (14. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

Vielleicht hat er sich ja auch nur vertan. Ich finde, dass diese Bezeichnungen ziemlich verwirrend sind.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

ok ich habe mit einem gesprochen, der den 75er hat und er meint, dass 73er und 75er quasi baugleich sind, beide matt. und dass der 75er nur die aktuellere version des 73ers ist.


----------



## LeCPU (15. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

Ich bin so verwirrt ... Der 73er ist aber glänzend auf dem Foto 

Aber wenn die ansonsten baugleich sind, spielt das ja keine Rolle.


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*



LeCPU schrieb:


> Ich bin so verwirrt ... Der 73er ist aber glänzend auf dem Foto
> 
> Aber wenn die ansonsten baugleich sind, spielt das ja keine Rolle.



Steht zwar alles in Google, aber hier nochmal die Erklärung.

73er:
- mattes Display
- Klavierlack-Rahmen

75er:
- mattes Display
- matter Rahmen

Jetzt klar?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (15. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

jo is gebongt^^

ich werde dann wohl den 75er nehmen, der ist etwas neuer und neigungsverstellbar.




...mmmhhhh oder doch lieber Klavierlack?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (16. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

ähm, kennt ihr einen monitor der grösser als 24 zoll ist und dabei nur eine breite von 61 cm hat?


----------



## jeronimos (16. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

Edit: Ich meine die äußeren wie bei dem hier:

Iiyama ProLite E2473HDS 61 cm widescreen TFT Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Also glänzend und klavierlack, nein Danke. Das stört besodners wenn du ein Licht hat und es knallt auf dem Rand, das nervt. Sonst würde ich den 2475HDS nehmen...ist aber deine Endscheisung. Zur Zeit kenne ich keinen der größer als 24 Zoll ist, das würde wieder teurer sein. Und genau 61cm kann man genau nicht sagen...am besten lineal mitnehmen und im Laden messen


----------



## Monitorkauf (16. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

Hallo,

wollt mich mal in die Diskussion einklingen...... brauch auch einen neuen Monitor ... hab aber das Problem, dass sich mein laptop-display verabschiedet hat und ich kurzfristig über den neuen monitor mein laptop bedienen will. Kann man den dell der hier erwähnt wird auch mit einer nicht so starken laptopgraka nutzen? kann man auch bei bedarf auflösung runterstellen??


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (16. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

also der hier hat die passenden maße:
Asus VE258Q 63,5 cm Widescreen TFT-Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

nur ich weiss nich wie geil das bild etc. ist und ich finde auch keine testberichte...
die grüße wäre einfach perfekt oder kennt ihr noch alternatien mit 25 zoll?


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*



Monitorkauf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollt mich mal in die Diskussion einklingen...... brauch auch einen neuen Monitor ... hab aber das Problem, dass sich mein laptop-display verabschiedet hat und ich kurzfristig über den neuen monitor mein laptop bedienen will. Kann man den dell der hier erwähnt wird auch mit einer nicht so starken laptopgraka nutzen? kann man auch bei bedarf auflösung runterstellen??



Kann man.  Hat der Laptop keine Garantie mehr? 



> ähm, kennt ihr einen monitor der grösser als 24 zoll ist und dabei nur eine breite von 61 cm hat?


 
Wieso muss er genau diese Maße haben? Was passt denn an 24" nicht? Ein Zoll mehr oder weniger machen nicht wirklich einen Unterschied aus.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (17. November 2011)

also mit den maßen passt er perfekt in meinen schreibtisch.

meinste echt man sieht keinen unterschied zwischen 60cm bzw. 63 cm diagonale?

bzw. ich sitze ziemlich weit weg und wollte deswegen eigentlich eine 27 zöller, doch der passt nich in meinen schreibtisch. und deshlab suche ich halt einen der mir das größtmögliche bild bei minimalem platzverbrauch gibt

weiss denn niemand, wie gut das bild des asus ist, bzw. ob er genauso gut ist wie sein grösserer 27 zoll bruder?


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*



> meinste echt man sieht keinen unterschied zwischen 60cm bzw. 63 cm diagonale?


Mir persönlich würde das nicht auffallen. 



> bzw. ich sitze ziemlich weit weg und wollte deswegen eigentlich eine 27 zöller,


Wie weit genau? 



> weiss denn niemand, wie gut das bild des asus ist, bzw. ob er genauso gut ist wie sein grösserer 27 zoll bruder?


Mal google gefragt, wenn es hier niemand weiß?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (17. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

also ich sitze fast einen meter weit weg.

also bei google finde ich nur teste zum 27 zoll bruder gefunden und der schneidet ziemlich geil ab.
nur ich weiss halt nicht, ob der einzige unterschied zwischen den beiden die größe ist^^

Video zum Testsieger: 27-Zoll-Monitor Asus VE278Q - COMPUTER BILD z.b.
und ansonsten find ich nur die bewertungen bei alternate:
VE258Q


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

Computer Bild? oO Nicht dein ernst, oder?! 

Hier mal ein Test mit mehr Aussagekraft! 
PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VE278Q


Frag doch mal im ASUS-Support-Forum nach, ob die beiden Monitore das selbe Panel haben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-asus/185


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (18. November 2011)

*AW: welcher 24 Zöller?*

ok notiz an mich: computerbild ist mist

ok in den Prad test schneidet der monitor schlechter ab als der iiyama z.b.
ich hab jetzt mal einen threat in dem asus support forum gemacht, malschauen was da kommt.

mensch, ist echt ne schwere entscheidung und das nur wegen einem dämlichen zoll...


----------

